# Swarovski Optik BTX Eyepiece Module #49903



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Swarovski Optik BTX Eyepiece Module #49903*

We have been getting a great deal of inquiries about this unique spotting scope dual eyepiece module and thought we'd do a quick piece on it as it is a fascinating and interesting optical accessory.

*Unique with two eyepieces*
The BTX combines the visual power of both eyes with a revolutionary viewing experience. Crucial subtleties can be seen with the crystal clear optics, with every detail now fully on show. A forehead rest and angled view guarantee comfortable viewing for hours on end. The benefits of binoculars and spotting scopes are combined in the BTX eyepiece module. It presents vivid, true-to-life images and offers the comfort required for long-term observation. The BTX eyepiece module is compatible with all objective lenses in the SWAROVSKI OPTIK ATX/STX range.

*A NEW ERA IN THE HISTORY OF SPOTTING SCOPES*
In those crucial hunting moments, the modular ATX/STX/BTX spotting scope system provides maximum functionality. The objective lens can be changed to complement individual preferences and forms of hunting. The device is operable with only one hand and, if necessary, it can be disassembled and easily transported. Its optical brilliance is based on SWAROVISION technology and enables you to see perfect images at long range.

*Technical Data*
Length (in / mm) 6.9 / 174
Weight (oz / g) 50.0 / 1420
Functional temperature -13 °F to +131 °F (-25 °C to +55 °C)
Storage temperature -22 °F to +158 °F (-30 °C to +70 °C)
Submersion tightness 13 ft (4m) water depth (inert gas filling)
Dual identical eyepieces
65/85mm Objective: 30x magnification with 65mm/85mm objective models; 35x magnification with 95mm model
Wide Apparent Angle of View: 63° 
Field of View at 1000 Yards: 114' (65mm) / 111' (85mm) / 96' (95mm)
Exit Pupil: 2.2mm (65mm) / 2.9mm (85mm) / 2.7mm (95mm)
Long, 21mm eye relief on all models
High-definition (HD) fluoride glass lenses eliminate chromatic aberrations for accurate color fidelity, and improved resolution and contrast
Field-flattener lenses correct spherical aberrations for distortion-free views, especially at the edges
SWAROTOP anti-reflective multi-coating that enhances light transmission
SWARODUR coatings provide enhanced scratch resistance
Non-stick SWAROCLEAN coatings on exposed lens surfaces ensure that water, dirt, sap, and oil can be easily removed without scratching or leaving residue








*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

